# excel2010 - bedingte formatierung



## Frank90 (25. April 2013)

Hallo
Ich habe ein kleines Excel-problem und hoffe, dass mir vielleicht jemand dabei helfen kann Ich soll eine recht große Excel liste auswerten und dabei beachte, dass die vorletzte und letzte Spalte keine leeren Zelle beinhalten dürfen. Diese sollen rot hitnerlegt werden. Ferner darf die letzte spalte keine werte enthalten die kleiner sind als diejenigen der ersten spalte. Falls das der fall ist sollen sie gelb hinterlegt werden...
hab schon eine ganz nützliche Seite gefunden Excel: Bedingte Formatierung zum vergleichen die das nicht schlecht erklärt, aber ich komm einfach nicht auf die genaue formel...
Würde mich über vorschläge freuen
Lg Frank


----------



## Vordack (25. April 2013)

Frank90 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich habe ein kleines Excel-problem und hoffe, dass mir vielleicht jemand dabei helfen kann Ich soll eine recht große Excel liste auswerten und dabei beachte, dass die vorletzte und letzte Spalte keine leeren Zelle beinhalten dürfen. Diese sollen rot hitnerlegt werden.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Frank90 (26. April 2013)

Hey super dankeschön!! habs geschafft


----------

